# 33 pound female coyote tonight on video



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Was she in heat?


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

funny that you say that. I wondered if she was. She smelled worse then i have ever smelled and piss all over. I dont know how to tell though.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

varminthunter said:


> funny that you say that. I wondered if she was. She smelled worse then i have ever smelled and piss all over. I dont know how to tell though.



Look for swelling of the vulva. ...
Notice any vaginal bleeding. .


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

ok must not have been then.


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

I assume she was the dominant female in the area due to her large size for a female. I hope to get her mate in the aarea this week. Maybe try some lone female howls.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

varminthunter said:


> side note, i fixed the ir postion by moving it up 2.5 inches. Wow much better veiw now.


Up how?


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

doggk9 said:


> Just a side note, after shooting stay quiet still and keep the call going. Maybe change to pup distress or kiyi. Lots of times they're not alone and they send in a scout.


My Fury II switches to pup distress when I shoot. Foxbang is sweet...


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

doggk9 said:


> Up how?


flipped my 45 degree mount i have.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

varminthunter said:


> flipped my 45 degree mount i have.


Didn't know if you meant "higher" or further up the barrel. Lol Side mounted on an AR close to the muzzle works good too.


----------



## gooseman (Jul 24, 2006)

varminthunter said:


> flipped my 45 degree mount i have.


Just trying to understand this as well……

Did you move your IR closer towards the muzzle or higher from the barrel?


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

gooseman said:


> Just trying to understand this as well……
> 
> Did you move your IR closer towards the muzzle or higher from the barrel?


higher


----------

